# currency exchange question



## ati2d (Jan 28, 2009)

We'll be going to Australia soon & we were wondering if we should exchange some money before we go, when we get there, or just use our debit card (with a Mastercard symbol) while we're there.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 28, 2009)

Its de ja vu, all over again. I recently addressed a similar issue in another thread ("Good Time to Go to Britain").  Here's a synopsis of what I said there:

You'll get the best deal using a debit card (not a credit card) at an ATM after you arrive.  However, I like to hit the ground running with some currency in my pocket.  Among those who offer home-delivery, Wells Fargo and Oanda have consistently given me the best rates:

Wells Fargo:  https://www.foreignexchangeservices.com/
Oanda FX Delivery: http://www.oanda.com/products/fxdelivery/


----------



## ati2d (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you. I did a search before posting, but didn't come up with anything relevant for "currency exchange".


----------



## Jimster (Jan 29, 2009)

*money*

If you live in a big city just go to a bank that carries the money on hand.  In Chicago, I can go to the Northern Trust and get the currency at current rates with no commission or charge.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2009)

*Saving Old Money From Another Country.*

I have a jelly jar 1/2 filled with Canadian coins & an envelope semi-stuffed with multi-color Canadian folding money -- less than $100, but enough to come in handy next time we go north of the border. 

Last time I looked through the paper currency, I noticed a few semi-wrinkled but untorn banknotes that were way old, featuring portraits of George VI on some & a very young Elizabeth II on another -- 2 $1 bills & 1 $2 bill.





-- hotlinked -- 





-- hotlinked -- ​
No doubt they would still spend OK up in Canada, but I thought somebody might want to keep them just as examples of the old-style money.  So I put'm on eBay & they sold for (US) $12 or so.  The eBay winning bidder was in Quebec, I think. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 29, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> I have a jelly jar 1/2 filled with Canadian coins & an envelope semi-stuffed with multi-color Canadian folding money... Last time I looked through the paper currency, I noticed a few semi-wrinkled but untorn banknotes that were way old, featuring portraits of George VI on some & a very young Elizabeth II on another -- 2 $1 bills & 1 $2 bill...



I have some old Italian lira in a photo album.  I doubt they're worth much.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2009)

*What To Do With Old Money From Another Country.*




Talent312 said:


> I have some old Italian lira in a photo album.  I doubt they're worth much.


Shux, take a picture of the old lira & put the banknotes on eBay. 

Maybe somebody will snap'm up -- specially if they have a bit of age on'm. 

In the alternative, you could drop'm in the church collection plate when nobody's paying attention -- they'll think you put in _real money_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 31, 2009)

Jimster said:


> If you live in a big city just go to a bank that carries the money on hand.  In Chicago, I can go to the Northern Trust and get the currency at current rates with no commission or charge.



The exchange rates at many US banks are awful, even worse than airport rates in many instances.  You might check guidebooks on whether there is an ATM at the airport you are arriving in.  For small amounts, you can use US dollars at most foreign airports for small purchases (a coke at McDonalds) and get change in local currency, often at a less than stellar rate but without a commission.

Here is eastern Europe, the local exchanges houses often offer a better deal than ATM's.


----------



## ati2d (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for all the good suggestions!


----------

